# Hello



## camgram (May 5, 2019)

Hello I'm new here and looking for some support and advice with my long distance marriage. I'm really hoping you all will be able to help me.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey there. If that is your real email address ask @EleGirl, administrator, to change it. Tell her what your new (anonymous) name should be. Welcome.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Your name is changed. 

I also approved your thread with your longer post.


Here is a link to the OP's story... https://talkaboutmarriage.com/gener...ssion/433329-what-would-you-do-situation.html


----------

